# vapers cough



## kev mac (8/9/15)

It seems of late I have developed a vapers cough.I've been using ecig products about one year and this problem arose about 2-3 weeks ago. Please offer any suggestions to help.I just had checkups w/both my cardiologist and G.P.who said my lungs checked out good.This is causing me some consternation so I'm hoping my forum mates can help.


----------



## Lushen (8/9/15)

What juices are you vaping?

I get a cough with cinnamon or lemon type vapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

a year of vaping and then suddenly..... cough !

are you sure the vaping is causing it ? have you tried not vaping to rule it out.

perhaps change of flavour and vape style could help.

otherwise, get some honey brandy and drink that... will make you forget about the cough all together.

hope you get well soon buddy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JacoV (8/9/15)

I also get it when vaping cinnamon.
Too bad i love the flavor so much....so i cut the cinnamon usage down to about one tank every 2 weeks.


----------



## Silver (9/9/15)

Hi @kev mac 
Sorry to hear about this.

I can share the following from my side

I have no cough at all - but when I vape something with the Koolada (cooling) additive, it makes me cough. A few juices have done that to me and I have confirmed it with my own DIY experiments. Seems like too much Koolada is not good for my throat. And I like my vapes quite rough. So I think I have some kind of allergy or sensitivity to Koolada. 

Dont know if you vape juices with Koolada in it - but maybe you have the same sort of thing.

Hope it helps and hope you get rid of the cough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> a year of vaping and then suddenly..... cough !
> 
> are you sure the vaping is causing it ? have you tried not vaping to rule it out.
> 
> ...


@shaunnadan the weird thing about it is I'm using the same adv that I have been for months. Like you and Silver pointed out 
I'll switch it up a bit,also I'm making an effort to drink more water as I may have slackened on my intake.I had no brandy, but a whiskey and coke seems to do the trick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

Lushen said:


> What juices are you vaping?
> 
> I get a cough with cinnamon or lemon type vapes.


You and others have pointed to cinnamon and lemon flavors but I never use those ,mostly it is rd4 tobacco for me.Also I vape a 50 -50 mix.


----------



## hyphen (9/9/15)

Also never had any issues for 2 years of vaping , but I found certain juices set me off , not sure if it's the Nicotine quality etc , switch out the juice you were using when you started coughing , could just be a bad batch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/9/15)

@kev mac definitely try another juice or even unflavored to see if things improve.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

kev mac said:


> You and others have pointed to cinnamon and lemon flavors but I never use those ,mostly it is rd4 tobacco for me.Also I vape a 50 -50 mix.


Consider making that 60VG/40PG or 70VG/30PG, to see if it makes a difference. If possible. You have not changed wire or wicking material recently as that could also be a cause?


----------



## Lushen (9/9/15)

Andre said:


> Consider making that 60VG/40PG or 70VG/30PG, to see if it makes a difference. If possible. You have not changed wire or wicking material recently as that could also be a cause?


 
That is a good point @Andre 
I used to use Kanthal from a vendor that used to give me a burning type taste for the first few drags, which then made me cough.
Now I only use Vapowire and have not had that issue since.
As I stick with Rayon, I cannot comment on different wicking affecting me.
Hope this helps you a bit.

Last thing that I agree with @hyphen , you could definitely have a bad batch of juice. Try switching it out for a tank or two.


----------



## Ashley A (9/9/15)

I had this problem once with my DIY TFA vanilla custard. Lasted a few weeks so I almost wanted to give up vaping. Haven't had the problem with a VG downed GVC or Melinda's Nilla Custard. Both use TFA so I think too much of it in my 1st batch didn't agree to me.


----------



## zadiac (9/9/15)

Try a higher vg juice for a while and see what it does.


----------



## kev mac (9/9/15)

Alex said:


> @kev mac definitely try another juice or even unflavored to see if things improve.


@Alex I am touched by all the genuine concern expressed by my forum bro + sis a.Now that I've so many suggestions I'm sure I'll get to the bottom of this.Thanks to all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SHiBBY (9/9/15)

Ive also noticed that certain builds/juices make me cough from time to time. Generally when the throat hit is too rough (high nic) or the vape is too dense (max vg) combined with too much airflow (rda with chuff cap instead of 510 driptip). Then of course some flavours like menthol or cinnamon have a higher likelihood of irritating the lungs. Try hitting a 3mg 60/40 on a nice slow, semi-restrictive lung hit.

Or 18mg max vg cinnamon on dual claptons in the Velocity and be like...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

